# *** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: DeatschWerks DW65v AWD Drop-In High-Flow Fuel Pump Upgrade! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on the new DeatschWerks DW65v AWD Drop-In High-Flow Fuel Pump for the MkV R32! :thumbup:

*High-Flow Fuel Pump, MkIV/MkV/MkVI Volkswagen R32 & Golf R, 8N/8P/8L Audi A3/S3/TT/TTRS Quattro, DeatschWerks DW65v AWD*

*Retail:* $249 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $219 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing ends on 09/20/2014!*

​
034Motorsport worked directly with DeatschWerks during the development of the DW65v, the first and only aftermarket drop-in high-flow fuel pump engineered specifically for the transverse AWD applications!

This fuel pump is designed to be a direct drop-in replacement of the factory fuel pump, and uses the factory fuel pump pickups so that you won't have to worry about starvation under cornering. 

The DW65v fuel pump has been specifically designed and tested for compatibility with gasoline and ethanol, and is able to support over 500 horsepower, making it the perfect choice for big-turbo cars!

*Features:*

Drop-In Installation
Supports Over 500 Horsepower
Flows 40% More Than the TT225 Fuel Pump
Eliminates Fuel Starvation Issues Caused by Aftermarket High-Flow Pumps
Quiet and Reliable Turbine Impeller
No Wiring Needed - Connector Matches Factory Design
Ethanol Compatible
3-Year No-Fault Warranty
*What's Included:*

DeatschWerks DW65v High-Flow Fuel Pump
Reuseable Fuel Hose 
Hose Clamps 
O-Rings
Super Lube
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2013 Audi A3/S3 (8P) - *Quattro Only*
2006 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) - *Quattro Only*
2000 - 2006 Audi TT (8N) - *Quattro Only*
2004 R32 (MkIV) - *AWD Only*
2008 Volkswagen R32 (MkV) - *AWD Only*
2013 - 2014 Volkswagen Golf R (MkVI) - *AWD Only*
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Flow Testing:*
​
*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

All PMs responded to! :thumbup:


----------

